# Housebreaking Tips Needed



## melissa.ryan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Lacey is now 14 weeks and doing so great. She is such a joy to have around the house! I'm looking for some tips for housebreaking her. Maybe you did something with your own 'poo that worked really well? Would really appreciate the advice.

We are crate training Lacey. I understand that not everyone will agree with that but please know that it's just for right now. Once the chewing subsides and she learns that her bathroom is outside she will have a lot more freedom. She was very quick to start sleeping through the night and does not ask to get up in the night. We ensure that she goes out every hour. Anytime she comes out of her crate we immediately go outside. We never bothered with pee pads to avoid confusion. We just clean up her messes. She's never scolded for accidents...I know she's already on to the next thing by that time anyway.  She gets lots of praise and treats when she goes outside. When we are on top of things we have a high success right but there are many times when she doesn't really signal us and that's when she goes on the floor. Sometimes it feels like she gets it and barks to go outside and other times not so much. 

I understand that she's only 14 weeks and it will take time. I'm just wondering how much time. When did it click for your pups? Is there anything else I can do to help this process? Thank you for your suggestions!

Melissa


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Melissa . . I know exactly where you are because I just passed that point 2 weeks ago and the memory is fresh! Sami had that exact behavior . . was great if we followed him constantly with our eyes, and would take him out every hour . . it seemed like he was just not going to make the "connection"! Then suddenly one evening at 16 weeks he ran and bumped the back door and stood on hind legs and scratched the door!! My husband and I just looked at each other like "YES!!!" We took him out strait away and he did a pee. He has only had 1 accident in the past 2 weeks due to my inattention. It is so wonderful not to follow him from room to room and feel a bit anxious at all times! So . . take heart, she will get it with your positive reinforcement and close attention. The pros will probably have more suggestions as this is my first cockapoo.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. My Dexter is 14 weeks too & about the same stage. He will scratch door, bark or ring his doggie bells sometimes but its not consistent. Mostly its pee that catches him out. What catches us out too is that he poos much less now than he did, so we've been spending alot of fruitless time outside waiting for him to go, when he didn't need to !!!!

I think time will sort it out. Its like potty training kids - they all do it at different times & you can't compare. Just be consistent - I am relaxing much more now - now the carpets have been well & truly pooed over, how much worse can it get !!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. My Dexter is 14 weeks too & about the same stage. He will scratch door, bark or ring his doggie bells sometimes but its not consistent. Mostly its pee that catches him out. What catches us out too is that he poos much less now than he did, so we've been spending alot of fruitless time outside waiting for him to go, when he didn't need to !!!!

I think time will sort it out. Its like potty training kids - they all do it at different times & you can't compare. Just be consistent - I am relaxing much more now - now the carpets have been well & truly pooed over, how much worse can it get !!


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Baxter is 15 weeks, he has no problem doing poos outside but for some strange reason the connection in his brain for doing pees outside is'nt working.

We can spend a couple of hours out in the garden then as soon as he gets back inside he'll squat and pee.

It was really bad 3 weeks ago. He was peeing every 5 - 10 minutes. Wife checked him out and found out he had a bladder infection, which explained things.

Really looking forward to the point when he starts to ask out himself


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

When we first got the girls they could pee every 15 minutes. I think a big part of house training is when their bladder gets bigger and they go for longer between pees.

I think the corner was turned for these two was around 16 weeks. They are heading for 6 months old now and we are only having the occasional pee accident and have not had any poo for weeks 

Regular toilet outings and rewards for going outside were the key.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

We crate train too and up until this past week Olive has had very little freedom to ram around the house without me watching her! A week ago she started scratching on the back door and we haven't had an accident in 7 days. I actually stopped taking her out every hour a few days ago and have been letting her tell me when she wants to go out. I'm so happy that 2 months of following her around the house have paid off! I'm expecting some sort of regression at some point as I've read this can happen. My 3 year old daughter is regressing right now so even though the puppy is potty trained I'm still dealing with pee accidents!


----------

